# New hair!! (at home)



## Blondeplaymate (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay so i was inspired to do my own hair beacuse of that other post here on the highlights home kit. so i gave it a shott...

and i used this product

loreal paris frost &amp; design in the color Champagne







i didnt think champagne was a light blonde color i thought it was more of a hney/caramell but i was wrong...lol...i did all over highlights i like it it came out right and not messed up the only thing is i wanted it a honey blonde and not so light....but its okay im use to it now

before











and after!! oh &amp; i havent gotten a haircut in 10 months so im gonna get it cut in a couple of weeks its damaged from my heating prodcuts so im def gonna get it cut .


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice job! Does Frost and Design come with one of those pull-through caps?


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Jul 6, 2008)

yess it came with the cap thats works better for me than those brushes that dont grab the product right....and it came with 2 hooks the mixing stuff a shampoo and a violet toner you put on after you wash your hair.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 6, 2008)

Your hair looks fabulous - nice job!


----------



## katana (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome! You look fabulous!

You did a great job!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks really good, you did awesome. My at home dyes never turn out that good...


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 7, 2008)

That looks really good!! :]


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, the colour turned out really well for you! You look lovely as a blonde


----------



## civicbabe627 (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks beautiful! How would you like to come dye my hair now? LOL.


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 7, 2008)

ohhh! i really like your hair color now!


----------



## daer0n (Jul 7, 2008)

You look absolutely gorgeous Solange





Love your hair!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 7, 2008)

you're one of those people who looks gorgeous with dark and light hair. I don't think I could go blonde, it wouldn't suit me.

you look lovely!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks so nice and natural. Very pretty!! How long did it take? Did you just highlight, or dye all your hair as well? I don't mess w/ my hair so I'm usually clueless, and scared lol.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 7, 2008)

I really like your hair. It looks really good.


----------



## speedy (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, I love it! That's the colour I want my hair.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 7, 2008)

It turned out really nice! Great job!


----------



## KatJ (Jul 7, 2008)

You did a really good job! Looks nice on you, I'm glad it turned out well!


----------



## girly_girl (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks Great! Everytime I try to hilight my hair I mess it up. I try the brush things, and it always ends up everywhere and orange instead of blonde. I gave up, I now only do it at a salon, but I wish I could do it at home!!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Jul 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks so nice and natural. Very pretty!! How long did it take? Did you just highlight, or dye all your hair as well? I don't mess w/ my hair so I'm usually clueless, and scared lol. well took awhile to pull the hair through the cap very painfull expierence plus my husband did it so yea..lol...so for that prolly 30 mins or about an hour then i left it in my hair for 32 mins .
i did all over highlights so all the holes in the cap i did and my hair is pretty thin so it pretty much took all of my hair out, but i do have those brown strands in there which i like its dif shades of blonde and brown so it pretty cool.

thank you ladies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ive had bad home expirences at home too when it comes to blonde but that was if i did al of my hair ..so when it comes to do all my hair blonde i go toa salon, but ive never tried home highlights on me so i gave it a shot and i like the outcome.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 7, 2008)

you did a great job

you look fantastic


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty! It looks awesome, I'm glad you tried it out yourself!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jul 7, 2008)

wow! I love the transformation and you look good as a blonde.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!!!! I am super impressed with your new look.


----------



## LibertyBelle (Jul 9, 2008)

WOW! Really great job!!! ^5s


----------



## laurie_lu (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks awesome!! What will you do after it grows out after a couple months?


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jul 10, 2008)

wow that looks really good!! I have only had one successful at home dye and that was in highschool, I might look at the dye you use and use the cap, I have never used one before but i might try it ou.


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 10, 2008)

are those pull-through caps hard to use? i'm scared that my hair will get really tangled when i try to pull my hair through one of the holes, i have really long hair... any tips to avoid that?


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Jul 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *x33cupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif are those pull-through caps hard to use? i'm scared that my hair will get really tangled when i try to pull my hair through one of the holes, i have really long hair... any tips to avoid that? yes the pull through caps and brush your hair before putting it on and it does get tangled still sometimes so when you see that happening just brush the hair and where you tried to pull through.

Originally Posted by *laurie_lu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Looks awesome!! What will you do after it grows out after a couple months? to get it touched up im going to a salon i really dont know how to touch up roots when it comes to highlights so ill just get it professionally done i dont think its that much to get the roots done..and with me i do my roots every couple months unlike some people that do it every 4 weeks. so yea def the salon.


----------



## JordanGalore (Jul 12, 2008)

Honey child, you need to come over here and dye my hair! You did a great job!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 15, 2008)

Your hair looks great! i can't believe it came from a kit


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 16, 2008)

ooooh i really like! the color suits your well..very pretty!


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 17, 2008)

Did a good job with the dye, you look lovely in blonde!


----------



## Jinx (Jul 26, 2008)

Awesome!

Was your hair it's natural color before or was it colored?

I tried the Clairol higlight kit and it didn't lift enough (I assume it was only 20- _possibly_ 30 volume developer which is not strong enough for my hair) and gave me red.

I already know what my hair needs in terms of lift, since I'd been full on double process blonde for years, lol!

I'd be willing to use a cap and just buy the 40 volume and bleach rather than risk it with a kit again. 

Yours turned out perfect, I can't get over that it was from a kit!!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow that actually came out really great! My cuzzin went to a salon and spend $115 and 3 hrs for the same look!

How long did this take?


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 26, 2008)

Good job! Brown, blonde...both look amazing on you! I love the highlights


----------

